

Show HN: JS to style Reddit as Hacker News - kaerast
http://pastebin.com/tT6G5qsJ

======
kaerast
The styling isn't perfect, feel free to modify, but it's good enough to show
the two side by side and see how people react. I guess it'd be interesting to
do it the other way round too.

------
lurchpop
haha that's awesome, man. I converted it using
<http://userjs.up.seesaa.net/js/bookmarklet.html>

The points are missing though.

------
lurchpop
missing semicolon on line 15

